# Bluegrass RC



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Any information on today's stakes?


----------



## GregC (May 5, 2005)

callbacks in the open:

1,3,7,10,12,14,16,17,19,20,21,23,24,25,28,29,31,34,35,36,37,41,42,44,45,46,49,50,52,53,54, 55,59,60


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks, Greg. Do you know if the Q finished today?


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Brent, Q did finish. Not sure of the #s, but as relayed to me:

!)Milligan
2)Harp With Gator
3)Alex
4)Milligan
RJ Harp with Cru
Jam Ronnie Bradshaw with Ruby
Not sure of other Jams


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Congratulations to Tim Milligan, Tide, and Junior Boykin on the Qual Win! Also, congrats to Bob and Donna Starford on Henry's Qual 4th!


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

bfarmer said:


> Congratulations to Tim Milligan, Tide, and Junior Boykin on the Qual Win! Also, congrats to Bob and Donna Starford on Henry's Qual 4th!


Congrats guys!!!!!


----------



## mpage (Sep 22, 2004)

Bob and Donna Starford on Henry's Qual 4th!

Two of the nicest peole i met through dogs. Congrats Bob.


----------



## GregC (May 5, 2005)

open to the wb: 1,3,10,12,14,16,19,20,21,23,24,28,31,34,35,41,42,44,45,46,49,50,55


----------



## GregC (May 5, 2005)

am to the second: 1,3,5,6,7,9,10,11,12,13,19,21,22,23,29,30,32,34,35,36,38,41,42,44,45,46,48,52


----------



## stevebpenny (Nov 10, 2009)

11 back in the Open. I don't know the numbers.


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Open callbacks as relayed to me: 1,3,10,12,16,23,24,35,41,42,49,55.


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Partial Open results as relayed to me(not sure of all #s):

1) Gauge/Lister #16(Thanks Greg for running him for us this week-end and doing such a great job!) Qualifies for National Open!
2) Voigt
3)Jimmie Darnell/Diamond #3
4)Voigt
Not sure about RJ and Jams.

I was also told 14 were back for the water marks in the Am.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

any derby results ???


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

john h. said:


> Partial Open results as relayed to me(not sure of all #s):
> 
> 1) Gauge/Lister #16(Thanks Greg for running him for us this week-end and doing such a great job!) Qualifies for National Open!
> 2) Voigt
> ...


*Way to go Team Gauge!! Brothers Buck and Pepper give a high paw!!!

Aaron*


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Congrats to John and Greg for the WIN and Qualifying for the National!!!


----------



## L Magee (May 12, 2005)

BIG congrats to John, Greg, and Guage on a nice weekend!


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks, Lou, Tim and Aaron.


----------



## Echo41725 (Jul 25, 2004)

Anyone have open and derby placements?


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Derby from what i have heard 
1 Ray Voight
2 Jason flemming , Yankee
3 Jimmie Darnell , Bella
4 Ray Voight


----------



## Bally's Gun Dogs (Jul 28, 2010)

Congrats to David McMahan and new *AFC MATTIE * on their amateur win also congrats on Evie's JAM!!


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

john h. said:


> Partial Open results as relayed to me(not sure of all #s):
> 
> 1) Gauge/Lister #16(Thanks Greg for running him for us this week-end and doing such a great job!) Qualifies for National Open!
> 2) Voigt
> ...


Filling in the blanks...

2) #55 Candlewood What in Blue Blazes Voigt/Fekula
4) #41 Paddle Creeks Pack your Grip Voigt/Baker
RJ) #1 FC Right on Ruby Reynolds Voigt/Fekula


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Lydia, congratulations on the Open 2nd and RJ.


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

john h. said:


> Lydia, congratulations on the Open 2nd and RJ.


Thank you! And congrats on Gauge's fine performance as well. Greg L was in 7th heaven, with total perma-grin on his face...


----------

